# Firefox keeps crashing



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think the problem started after I downloaded a newer version of Firefox. I thought it was 3.08 or something. I removed that and then downloaded 3.6.7.

It crashes every time I start it up. But...if I open it in the safe mode it works.

Is this a problem with my AVG software settings?


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

It seemed to me that people were complaining about AVG version 9, but I don't know much about it. Does Internet Explorer work ... or does that crash too? (What version of IE do you have?)

What operating system are you running? XP, Vista or ??? Do you have plenty of RAM? Plenty of hard disk space?

I wasn't having any trouble with the versions you were running..

Now I'm running the Firefox 4.0b1 (beta) on WinXP. I was running Firefox 3.67 until I got curious about additional compatibility with HTML5.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm running the same FF as you on win7 and not having any probs.
My son and daughter and my DIL are all running the same version on their pcs and mac and no issues.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got WinXP. I seem to have plenty of RAM. Haven't checked the hard drive.

Last night I restored it and then deleted the shortcuts to the 2 newest versions of Firefox. I tried removing Firefox in the control panel but it wouldn't let me for some reason.

Then I setup Firefox 1.0? and it seems to be working but my homepage loads slowly and jerks around.

I have a hard time finding "Restore" but if I can find it again I'm going to restore it to an even earlier date tonight.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I believe that there's an issue with the Flash player plug-in and 3.6.7. Try opening FireFox in safe mode and see if disabling the Flash plug-in helps.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't know about your system, but my HP system has Restore at the following location:
Start Menu
All Programs
PC Help & Tools
Restore

Good luck


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I opened Firefox in safe mode but it took me straight to my homepage and I couldn't see where I could disable the Flash plug-in.

I stumbled on my restore point and restored it back even further but it didn't help with the jerky image as my homepage loads. The same page loads fine on my work computer.

If this keeps up I may restore my entire hard drive from the disks but I can't remember what I lose when I do that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fishhead said:


> I opened Firefox in safe mode but it took me straight to my homepage and I couldn't see where I could disable the Flash plug-in.


Go to Tools-->Add-ons then click on the Plug-ins icon. It's under Shockwave Flash. Click on Shockwave Flash, then click the Disable button.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

There was 2 Shockwave plugins and I disabled them both but it still copies pieces of the page and puts them were they don't belong. They kind of flash off and on.

I think I'd better back up my computer just in case.

Thanks.

I just remembered that I upgraded to broadband a couple of weeks ago and my phone has been staticy ever since.


----------

